# Anyone know where to find smaller Panga boats?



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

One of my buddies wants a smaller boat that he can run in shallow water also take it offshore so I told him to look at Pangas but he wants one that he can run with a 25 hp engine since he has one sitting at his house. Is there a 14 or 16 ft one that he can get and also what is the price?


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Craigslist


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

I would steer clear of the 14. 

If Panga Marine made a 16, I would be all over it.

The original Panga Marine 18 Skiff was powered by a 25 hp tiller. You might call Robert and ask him if you have adequate power. He's a straight shooter.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Boat trader has some 14 footers


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Yea, May be able to get a bare bones Panga 18 to plane with one. If they made a 16 it would be killer.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya I just think that the 18 is a lot of boat to ask out of a 25 hp engine. hmm 16 foot panga if they make it would sound almost perfect but can't really find much info on them


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's a 14' looks like a good price too.

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/3586485700.html


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Ya I just think that the 18 is a lot of boat to ask out of a 25 hp engine. hmm 16 foot panga if they make it would sound almost perfect but can't really find much info on them


I was looking for a Panga 16 but no dice. I bought a Livingston 14 and put a 25 Yamaha 2 stroke on it with CMC T&T and am happy with it. Draft is 8 inches and the ride of a catamaran hull is excellent. 

I know someone that has a Panga 14 with a 25 4 stroke and he had to shift a lot of weight around to get the trim right. The Panga 14 and Livingston are better off with 2 strokes.

Panga 16 http://www.allmandboats.com/Fishing_Boats/index.html

But it appears that they do not stock them. Also, the hull looks different than the Pangamarine.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

Xo marine a commercial division of Mojito built a 16ft. panga style tiller skiff for awhile. I talked to them last year and they said the boat was not in production at the time but they might start. Nice looking boat that might be worth looking into....I looked at a 14' panga.com boat last year. It's really small. Too small for offshore.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Mojito's website shows a 16' skiff called the m16 that looks interesting. Is this what you were finding out about deepwater? I haven't heard anything about it.

Otherwise for smaller panga-like skiff, would the old hobie power skiffs or something similar work? Seems like people think they take chop o.k. and are in the 16' range. Does anyone have experience with the Sabalo 16?


----------

